# reparar bobina crossover quemada ,corneta amplificada  prox15 technical pro



## transistor2020 (Jul 11, 2014)

saludos tengo este problema,  se quemo la bobina que tiene el crossover interno, ya que la corneta es amplificada de 1000 watts.  Esta bobina es la que protege al driver o tuiter de la corneta,  resulta que esta quemada como puedo repararla en que forma logro con otro alambre esmaltado del mismo calibre hacer una igual,  o como hago  que sea la misma impedanza aca las imagenes :   *marca technical pro made in usa, modelo prox 15*:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2014)

Yo aprovecharía y la haría de alambre mas grueso , además de hacerla más grande.

Te dejo el calculador :

http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo aprovecharía y la haría de alambre mas grueso , además de hacerla más grande.
> 
> Te dejo el calculador :
> 
> http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm



ahora el detalle es el siguiente en que me baso para el calculo de dicha bobina, porque no se que watts es en realidad la bobina del driver ya que no dice, se puede hacer una bobina mas sencilla ? a ver como logro que me de una inductancia el programa online que me distes,  aca los datos originales de dicha corneta:

1100 watts peak power
Built-in Amplifier
Woofer: 15'', 2.5'' voice coil, 50 oz. magnet
Horn: 1.34'' voice coil, 15 oz. magnet
Sensitivity: 95 +/-2dB
Frequency Response: 35Hz-18.5KHz
Impedance: 8 ohms
Microphone Inputs: 1/4'', XLR (2)
Line Inputs: RCA
Line Outputs: 1/4'', XLR (Female)
Active Speaker Output: Speakon
Clipping indicator
Trapezoidal speaker cabinet
Perforated steel grill
Pole Mount
Stackable
Integral carry handle
Angled monitor floor mounts included
110V
Dimensions: 17.3"w x 26.6"h x 13.8"d
Weight: 46.3 lbs


----------



## mtssound (Jul 12, 2014)

Vas a tener que desarmarla toda, contarle la cantidad de vueltas, las capas, el diametro interior, el alto del nucleo y calcular.

L=(N²)/R

Donde N es la cantidad de vueltas y R es la reluctancia del nucleo.

R=Lm/(µ.A)

Donde Lm= la altura de la bobina, µ es la permeabilidad (depende del tipo de nucleo) y A es el area en M²

A trabajar!!!

Saludos


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 12, 2014)

si eso supuse lo que pasa que no esta facil ya que abajo el espesor no es el mismo cuanto debe medir con el multimetro que ohmiajes se puede usar, otros dicen que sumergirlo una semana en un pote de barniz y luego sacarlo y dejar secar unas semanas servira este metodo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2014)

Eso no se mide en Ohms con tester , lo que importa es la inductancia


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 18, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso no se mide en Ohms con tester , lo que importa es la inductancia




quede en las nubes amigo esta es la parte donde va la bobina:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2014)

Venden alambre que está preparado *para trabajar* a 180ºC.

Rehace la bobina idéntica con ese alambre. No la barnices y elévala un poco sobre la plaqueta para que refrigere mejor.

Saludos !


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 18, 2014)

ok gracias buscare alambre y tratar de copiarla lo mas original posible, ya repare el amplificador original que trae dentro la corneta, falta esta bobina y el driver tambien buscar allambre mas fino y ver si reparo dejarla a 8 ohmios. gracias


----------



## mostrin (May 10, 2015)

Parece ser la del agudo va a .2 mH  y puede ser calibre 18


----------

